# Big Red Drum



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I was just looking at Tradewinds bait and tackle and they had a report of a big Red Drum today ....... go get'em boys .....


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

what is the story behind that fish that CLINDER is holding on March 4th???


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Loop Wing said:


> what is the story behind that fish that CLINDER is holding on March 4th???


if its the one at the top of the home page read the thread welcome warmouth (the one that isnt locked) on the sc ga forum.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

that IS one nice fish that warmouth got -- (that's right, isn't it?) -- congrats & welcome warmouth....what a beauty of a fish - i especially like how pretty, coppery colored it is!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*pic*

if you look at the pic it's from 2005 ... still a nice fish though


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice fish,Warmouth... Hope one day you and Clynder come on up here and giver a try as well.. 

PS Like I said earlier,they were gonna catch one this week,probably more than one...  Of course it's while I'm workin...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

First weekend that comes up with decent weather I'm heading that way. Was planning on this weekend, but it looks like there'll be some nasty wind and rain. Can't wait feel something tuggin on the other end.


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Nice fish,Warmouth... Hope one day you and Clynder come on up here and giver a try as well..
> 
> PS Like I said earlier,they were gonna catch one this week,probably more than one...  Of course it's while I'm workin...


beautiful fish. I'm thankful just to have seen one, but to catch em is a special privledge from the gods beneath the waves. A NC drum is definately on my list.


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2008)

fishinmama said:


> that IS one nice fish that warmouth got -- (that's right, isn't it?) -- congrats & welcome warmouth....what a beauty of a fish - i especially like how pretty, coppery colored it is!


One of the prettiest Iv'e ever seen. thanks for the thought.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

warmouth said:


> beautiful fish. I'm thankful just to have seen one, but to catch em is a special privledge from the gods beneath the waves. A NC drum is definately on my list.



Here's one of those NC drum.. Kinda skinny and not the best pic,but it was over 50" fork length..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Here's one of those NC drum.. Kinda skinny and not the best pic,but it was over 50" fork length..


I seen that pic before but never noticed it till now,

is that Tater in the background sitting under th no pin rig sign?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Cdog said:


> I seen that pic before but never noticed it till now,
> 
> is that Tater in the background sitting under th no pin rig sign?


It's gotta be if'n Kenny is got a feesh Perdy fish Kenny, and warmouth


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Here's one of those NC drum.. Kinda skinny and not the best pic,but it was over 50" fork length..




kenny,,,,that wasnt that one weekend u were down on that one set of wood past avalon with chuck and them fellers? wearing lighter clothes , and i remember that weekend being warm...lot of fish caught that one weekend, if im remembaring it riiight 



Jesse


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes Jesse,
in fact I took that "bad" pic.

Old Farts lucky he even has a friend left that will risk breaking a camera taking a picture of him.

And yes, that was a very good weekend.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Yes Jesse,
> in fact I took that "bad" pic.
> 
> Old Farts lucky he even has a friend left that will risk breaking a camera taking a picture of him.
> ...


yes it was, hope to have many more this fall anywhere in the ball park of that weekend would be fenominal.


hope to have a few weekends like that on the sand a lil further sound here comin up soon..not this weekend with 30-40kts though...maybe next 



Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> I seen that pic before but never noticed it till now,
> 
> is that Tater in the background sitting under th no pin rig sign?


 Yeap that's Tater,his rod's sitting just to his right... He kept a close eye on it that weekend,and lost a fish that was bigger than the one in the pic.. 

Skid,judgin from the way you look now,(Charles Manson) you get to be my age,you be one purdy sumbeetch too...  

Jesse,those weekends happen often,but timing has to be just right,specially if your main purpose is to get the youngen hooked up.. Tater got the hooked up part,a knick or weak spot fixed the rest at the net.. His time's a comin on the planks though...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Tater got the hooked up part,a knick or weak spot fixed the rest at the net.. His time's a comin on the planks though...



Yeah, definately. sucks he lost a biggun at the net


----------

